# Looking for someone to print on tissue paper



## Moth Clap (Jan 10, 2008)

I want to package my shirts wrapped in tissue paper, but I really want to have the tissue paper printed with my own design.

Does anybody know of a printer (a cheap one, preferably) that will print tissue paper?


----------



## e_kalman (Jun 8, 2007)

I dont think you can print on that. You probably need custom designed paper. which you can proably find it on google. It will probably be expensive unless you order in large quantity.

maybe these uys can help, found them on google.

MAC - Custom Imprint - Tissue Paper


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

i know toilet paper is printable because ive seen the ones with bin ladens head printed on each sheet which was kinda funny.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

C'mon, Josh, he said tissue paper, the kind you blow your nose on, which I have seen with bin laden's head on it as well, so they are printable.

J/K entirely. I use tissue paper to wrap my shirts in before I stuff them into the poly bag for shipping. 

Are you looking to order them from someone printed with your custom design, or are you looking to print on them yourself?


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

lol kelly you gotta admit its funny that we can all wipe our butts with bin laden..... 

as far as the tissue paper goes how about contacting the actual company that make the tissue they prolly offer that service you never know unless you ask.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mtmob said:


> lol kelly you gotta admit its funny that we can all wipe our butts with bin laden.....
> 
> as far as the tissue paper goes how about contacting the actual company that make the tissue they prolly offer that service you never know unless you ask.


 
I loved your post - that's why I added to it!


----------



## e_kalman (Jun 8, 2007)

I thought you meant the kind of paper for wrapping and gift bags.

you know something like this.

http://www1.istockphoto.com/file_th...591_gift_bag_with_tissue_paper_and_ribbon.jpg


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

e_kalman said:


> I thought you meant the kind of paper for wrapping and gift bags.
> 
> you know something like this.
> 
> http://www1.istockphoto.com/file_th...591_gift_bag_with_tissue_paper_and_ribbon.jpg


 
Yeah, I do think you are right. Josh and I were only joking around a little.

I use that gift wrap tissue in white to wrap together a few shirts when they are paid for in the high end of the price range. I think the only person we haven't heard back from is the OP. 

If they are looking to print a custom logo on this stuff and can't find someone, I was going to suggest making their own custom stamp and stamping them themselves, or adding a stick on label with their custom image. Hope they find what works.


----------



## e_kalman (Jun 8, 2007)

that's a really good idea, didn't think about that. isnt it possible if the box gets wet in the mail, then the ink may run?

prob not, but i was just thinking about it.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, if your box gets that wet, your shirt will get wet as well, and no one wants to ship that way. But I suppose if you ship in a box, and the box won't fit in the mailbox, it could get wet. Does that happen? I use poly bags and seal over the taped end with additional packing tape right along that seam and I feel it is quite secured from any elements. What do you think? Do boxes get that wet during delivery?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Ha ha, what about putting pigment ink into a loadable stamp pad, then the ink wouldn't run....


----------



## Moth Clap (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, heaps of replies!

Yeah, I'm looking for the tissue paper you wrap stuff in, not the stuff you wipe your *** with. I thought about hand-printing it, but I it'd be much easier if I could get it printed elsewhere. It's probably going to be too expensive.

I'm thinking now that I'll probably just buy black tissue paper and use that instead.

Thanks heaps for replying though guys.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

i dont think that if the box gets wet the item gets wet those shipping boxes are pretty thick. I mean dont get me wrong if the box was stuck in a monsoon then maybe...but ive been shipping products i sell on ebay with boxes and never got a complaint about item being wet.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, me either. I have shipped boxes and some are way too big for a mailbox. I think the post office does a good job with delivery as well, keeping them dry and delivering them where they stay dry. I hadn't had a problem in over 500 shipments. But, I did get one box sent to my house, with comics in there, and the postman was not the usual one. He put them on the edge of the step and they were getting hit with rain. I came in the house to thank the Ebay seller for the excellent taping job, it is what sealed the edges and saved the comics. That was the only close one. But I do prefer the poly bags for keeping moisture out. 

Hey, have a good night!


----------



## e_kalman (Jun 8, 2007)

Im in montreal, and I order books and stuff from Amazon and Chapters, if the box is too big to fit in my mailbox, they cram in a corner of the box and just leave it. I get soaking wet mail, and boxes all the time.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

OMGosh, that is horrible. So sorry to hear.


----------



## e_kalman (Jun 8, 2007)

it happens, montreal weather sucks.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

lol For some reason at my store, I pull wet envelopes out of the mailbox just about every time it rains. Mostly just junk mail so I haven't lost anything yet.
As for shipping your own materials, I don't think it's a bad idea to ship in a poly bag. I've gotten a couple of wet boxes before with moisture on the poly bag, but never on the t-shirt, so they seem to do the trick. Plus, I think it looks more professional anyway.


----------



## kalvari_pro (Jan 23, 2008)

hi Al, i know about the printed tissue paper. You can't print it using the machine like printer because of the thinness of the paper. You must print it manually using the screen but it need a high skill so it will looks like it produced by machine. i know it because i am doing that untill now


----------



## oxygen8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

these guys are pretty good but you can search on line for custom printing tissue paper:

Tissue Paper- Custom Printed With Your Logo At Lowest Prices


----------



## navigate (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi, Ive been looking for the same custom printed tissue paper to use for packaging my shirts. I found a company called Derisory Designs that offers exactly that.
Derisory Designs ? Home
I have'nt tried them out, they have just been the most promising candidate ive found so far.
Hope this helps
Brendan


----------



## Marc Polish (Jul 7, 2009)

Printing on Toilet Paper. What a great concept.

We started in the T-Shirt Industry and wound up printing on toilet paper.

Visit us at www.justtoiletpaper.com

Marc Polish


----------

